# Respect the River!



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Annual White River trip in the Ozarks! 

I must say I am humbled. My dad always taught me to respect the river. I believe over the years I may have taken it for granted. I say this because Katie and I were met with some of the best kayaking conditions in years, but we seemed to flip over regardless. 

The river was uncharacteristically low this year. We approached a pebble bank where under normal conditions the water would just flow over. It banked hard right and created a chute. Not a big deal until a dead tree was strategically place at a straight right angle. As you can see in the video below, I was just enjoying myself and focusing on fishing.

By the time I noticed, it was to late as I tried to paddle around. The current turned me sideways and I was parallel to the tree sticking out. With a Gopro and rod sticking out of my rod holders, I was unable to push off. So the forch of the water flipped me. Katie's instincts went into flash mode and she paddled over to help. Bad idea as she ended up flipping also.

So after both flipping, we inventoried our gear. We realized we had lost the following:

Hobie Mirage Drive
Anchor
GoPro w/GoPole
Rod Holder
Three rods
Broken paddle

We were totally bummed, paddling back, I jokingly asked a guide as we passed, "What do you charge for gear recovery?" He explained that he does not do that but contact Riley Outfitters, they can help.

So we paddle to our exit spot and look up Gavin Riley. Gavin said that he could find our stuff. So we trailer his boat to a private dock and head up to where we flipped. Sure enough, as I sit here today, he was able to retrieve everything we lost with the exception of my cell phone. Truly amazing! What was most profound was the heavy stuff like the Mirage Drive and anchor were found a hundred yards down river. The force of the river is nothing to be reckoned with. :fish:

Gavin would not accept any money, but I forced it on him! Also, hired him as a guide the next day and learned more about the river in 5 hours than all my times of visiting the White. He was born into it, has lived where the White River and Buffalo National River meet his entire life.

The two days of fishing were the best in many many years :brew2:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

For me, the video thumbnail does not work, but will if you click on the YouTube icon :brew2:


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

How did the fish taste? Never ate those...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

rtoler said:


> How did the fish taste? Never ate those...


Have a quart bag of you are in Houston area!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I am glad you found the Riley's They are great people and good friends of my family. I think your issue is your not used to moving water...seems like you had an incident last year too lol


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

next year ill take you out and teach you the art of jig fishing.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you were able to get most of your gear back. Great video and beautiful country. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice trip. I'm going to have to get some info from you next time I see you.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Really appreciated the great pictures and video. I grew up in that area and learned the power of those rivers even at low flows. The Buffalo is one of the great places anywhere. 

Knew a fellow that lost his life floating the Aniack River in Alaska some years back at the same time I was on the river...an overhanging limb knocked him out of the raft. The equipment is replaceable, but lives are not. 

Glad your story had a good ending.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Fish Bag!!!*

PM sent Zeitgeist!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

rtoler said:


> PM sent Zeitgeist!


Got your message and am in League City. Will be working from home all week. Anytime this week works for me.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah the Rileys are super nice people. I met the mom on Tuesday and his dad on Wednesday. Can't believe all the time I have been going up there that they have always been right there at Buffalo City. All we used on the guided trip were jigs. Nothing better than getting nailed as soon as you cast into a shoal 


gotmuddy said:


> next year ill take you out and teach you the art of jig fishing.


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> Really appreciated the great pictures and video. I grew up in that area and learned the power of those rivers even at low flows. The Buffalo is one of the great places anywhere.
> 
> Knew a fellow that lost his life floating the Aniack River in Alaska some years back at the same time I was on the river...an overhanging limb knocked him out of the raft. The equipment is replaceable, but lives are not.
> 
> Glad your story had a good ending.


Thanks, I will admit at first it shocked me. That cold water made it hard to catch your breath. Gavin has a reputation up there in regards to retrieving things. As a matter of fact, just the previous week the fire department contacted him to recover a body right there where the Buffalo meets the White. Can't get over how far down he found the Mirage drive and anchor, they are not light.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> The Buffalo is one of the great places anywhere.


Buffalo at Highway 14








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> Nice trip. I'm going to have to get some info from you next time I see you.


I have the hook up now! From here forward will be using Riley Outfitters. They will shuttle you, rent you a boat, a kayak etc.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Good post Zeitgeist, glad you are ok, glad you got most of the stuff back.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I remember those long skinny jon boats on the White. My dad used to take us up there for 4th of July at the old Gaston's Resort. Still remember our crusty old guide named "Paddlefoot". That water was ice cold in July.

Glad you got most of your stuff back! Sounds like you only lost a cell phone and some dignity!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

WillieT said:


> Glad you were able to get most of your gear back. Great video and beautiful country. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Besides flipping, great trip. When we lived in Little Rock, we would float the Buffalo River every year and camp out. It was awesome.


----------



## fowlchaser15 (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks like a good trip!!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

There once was and might still be a place called Gastons White River Resort.
It had a small runway. Loved to fishout of there in the fall. 
White river is very nice.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> I have the hook up now! From here forward will be using Riley Outfitters. They will shuttle you, rent you a boat, a kayak etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


they have some awesome cabins too.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That looks very, very, cool. Never been. Thanks for the report


----------



## Therky42 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looked at doing a trip like this, thanks for the report and video!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Therky42 said:


> Looked at doing a trip like this, thanks for the report and video!


I have fished the area around Buffalo City for over 20 years. Anybody looking to go up that way, call these guys 










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome report and video! The music is always great and the scenery there is definitely gods country.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Solodaddio said:


> Awesome report and video! The music is always great and the scenery there is *definitely gods country*.


thats why we live here :wink:


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the fish Brother in Fishing!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

rtoler said:


> Thanks for the fish Brother in Fishing!


Indeed!


----------

